# Bit about ourselves...



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I know we've got the UK roll call thread but I thought I'd start a thread where we can post a little about ourselves so we can get to know each other a little better. I'll kick things off....

Obviously my name is Craig! Im 20 and live in an apartment in Manchester city centre (up on Deansgate for those who know Manchester). Im currently a student at Manchester Business School doing Business Management, and also own a business of my own selling car parts for Prestige cars (Ferrari, Lamborghini, etc)


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

im joe i live in nottingham and i sell bikes and fitness equipment take alookhere


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

My name is also Joe.

I live in banbury with my parents, and will be moving away to university in september.

I work part time at Sainsburys, but i should be getting a summer job at some labs testing nutritional content of farm animal foods


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

hello guys, my name is ian and i live in hertfordhsire, watford area just outside london basically

im a geography and environmental studies student at university, and have a 68 gallon tank in my bedroom.









main hobbies are carp fishing, fish keeping, football etc and im a massive fan of system of a down, mudvayne and most metal bands

anyone that lives around, would be cool to know!!

ian


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm chris, 19 and go to college in stockport, nr manchester, but going to uni of london in september to study Marine and Freshwater Biology

long life supporter of man utd and also like fulham - getting a season ticket for fulham next season.

hey craig, your not that far away from me - stockport 10min train ride from manchester, we should meet up and have a beer or 2 sometime mate


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

hey all .my names gareth live in kirkham nr preston im 22 and work full time at TVR in blackpool . i also drive a mr2 turbo (if any one cares) lol .

just found out a week ago im expecting my first child (shes 8 weeks gone) cant wait apart from having to get rid of my mr2 for something bigger. bring on the seirra cosworth


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Iam andy live in liverpool iam 18,have a mind of a 2 year old :laugh: too much weed..The music iam in to are wigan pier,hhc,Pleasure rooms,HWGN,etc.. i have 4 RBP's dunno what size tank.I like footie,fish keepin,pc games,TV,women,ALE,sex,etc..lol.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

The names Dixon i am 34 and have been keeping fish for some years including many piranha although i dont have any at the moment.
i work for T-Mobile in the business dept fulltime and i am a part time fish seller with a webshop and fish house (soon to be 2) but mainly sell locally at present and mainly your run of the mill fish although all this will change soon.
dixon


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

carl - 31 work for a national fishermen's organisation - nuff said really live half way between leeds and Hull - keeps LOTS of BIG fish and herps.

Gareth - congrats on the pregnancy - We had our first last year (he's 11 months old) ... you'll never look back its fab.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Im chris, im 16, but 17 on the 27th, cant wait!!! I live in Tickhill which is a quiet village near Doncaster in S.Yorkshire. Got into fish keeping about 4 or 5 years ago and have gone up from an 18in tank to a 48in tank, unfortunatly lack of space, and my mum not allowing me to put anymore weight on the ceiling means i cant upgrade. Im also getting intrested in reptiles, and have a leopard gecko, but when i find a job im hoping to buy a 4ftx2.5ftx5ft tall viv and get a snake.

I love football (Rotherham united fan!) and im obsessed with ice hockey, and have been going to Sheffield Steelers sice i was 6, had a season ticket for 5 years.

Also have an obsession with music, anything from rap/hip hop, RnB, dance, pop, old classics, you name it il listen to it, unless its classic or something like pink floyd ay rich!

Other hobbys include video games, fishing, and my main one drinking beer!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm Lewis, live in a town called Corby in Northamptonshire. I'm 23 and work as a bricky.

Started with my first fish tank about 3 years ago and keep getting more and more, really hooked especially on piranha's


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm Nick, live in Bracknell, Berkshire just outside Windsor.

Run and own Piranha Hut UK, importing wild caught P's and also work at the local vets hospital part time looking after their IT systems and other general stuff to keep me out of trouble or spending all day in my fish house!!!

Just got married last weekend in Windsor to the lovely Jo and just enjoying relaxing now the big day has come and gone without a hitch.

Nickg


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

alright guys, my name is Adrian, im 21 and at uni in Portsmouth but im from London, Earls Court. Im studying Computer Science in my 2nd second year and next year i will be a Student Sabbatical Officer, i got elected a couple of months ago, i did a thread a while back about my whole campaign thing check it out:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=76696&hl=


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

nickg said:


> I'm Nick, live in Bracknell, Berkshire just outside Windsor.
> 
> Run and own Piranha Hut UK, importing wild caught P's and also work at the local vets hospital part time looking after their IT systems and other general stuff to keep me out of trouble or spending all day in my fish house!!!
> 
> ...


and all the best to you and your wife!!!


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Many thanks









Nickg


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks as though it's my turn then...I'm Rich, married for 20 years or so to Maggie, who is now disabled after seven strokes and a heart attack, and we live down in Eastbourne in Sussex.

I'm old....and feel even older.

I drive a sweeper for a living, although I'm seriously looking at taking early retirement soon and becoming a full time carer for 'er indoors.

I'm into proper music...Pink Floyd, Cream, Rush, Jethro Tull, that sort of thing.

Also into watching MotoGP/Superbikes/m'bike drag racing and tractor pulling.

Kept fish since I was a kid, now have a rhom, a mannie and a pond with a few koi. Also have an African Grey parrot called Frank and a 15 year old Yorkshire terrier.

That's me...

Rich


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> Fraggy
> 
> alright guys, my name is Adrian, im 21 and at uni in Portsmouth


Nice one -- I spent 4 happy years studying at portsmouth -- then went back and worked there for another 31/2 ... how I miss the place !!!









carl


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Obviously my name is dan....Im 21,i live in small town called hingham in norfolk,i work as a yard labourer which is good pay beleave it or not.
I have enjoyed keeping aggressive fish sinse i was 13.

My hobbies also include clay pigeon shooting,getting drunk and love listening to music,favourite groups include..... chemical brothers,prodigy and new order.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

lophius said:


> > Fraggy
> >
> > alright guys, my name is Adrian, im 21 and at uni in Portsmouth
> 
> ...


mate, since the new union has been opened its immense!! every year the entry levels go u aby about 10%, one year it was 50%!!! and i get to be a part of that as a sabbatical!! yeeeeeeah baby!!!


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

my name is danny im from grimsby im 25 when i get older i want to be a scab on society.

been keeping p's for about 3 years now had a comm tank for many years got 3 black labs 1 green cheek conure(did have a pond till the little bastards next door trashed it)

work on immingham docks as a tug driver (ro-ro)

music wise system of a down







and always will(bit late gettin new album







sorted now) so do pink floyd, korn and so-on

wife 6 month gone 1st gonna get a little boy(just had to find out)


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

zombie said:


> my name is danny im from grimsby im 25 when i get older i want to be a scab on society.


Does that mean your going to have a scablet????

Nickg


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

nickg said:


> zombie said:
> 
> 
> > my name is danny im from grimsby im 25 when i get older i want to be a scab on society.
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I'm Ian and i'm 25. I did my a'levels started uni and then dropped out and started work at a LFS!! I have kept tropical fish including Piranha for 10 years or so. I am now getting into the marine lark finally!

I was a supervisor at a large aquatic company and have finally taken the leap and started my own online aquatic business.

This time next year i'll be a millionaire, hmm!


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone, I was in with the old crowd a year or more ago, but I havn't been around much recently. My name is Chris and I'm in the middle of my GCSE's atm!

I am taking a break from Piranha at thh mo, but in teh past I have kep RB's, cariba, ternetzi, rhombeus and brandtii.

Cheers everyone

CT


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

he will be a scablet one day(2 1/2 month left)


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Tracey from Liverpool. I'm 33 and have a hubby and 2 kids. Not got any p's at the monent, but 4 snakeheads, which hubby wants rid of to get p's again.

Hello to you all.


----------



## septicpeg (Oct 21, 2003)

My name is Krystyna (Steenie for short), i'm 29 yrs old and had my first piranha at the tender age of 8. A hand fed 6" red belly called percy who grew to 11"! I now have 3 red bellies ranging from 5.5" to 7". Got them 16 months ago when they were under an inch!. Currently work in the building trade in London to fund my fish habit


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> I'm into proper music...Pink Floyd, Cream, Rush, Jethro Tull, that sort of thing.
> [snapback]1035856[/snapback]​


























I'm Scarlet, as the ID says.







Aged 26, living up in the Lake District. I've been keeping fish for less than two years, but was running an awful lot of tanks at one point!









I have a few tanks at the moment, but only one Piranha (a complex form Spilo). Hoping to get a Rhom later this year after I move house.

I also breed Angelfish, and show quality Siamese Fighters. I have a particular interest in wild Angels.

Like Rich, I'm into proper music - Rush, Fleetwood Mac, The Eagles, R.E.M, Led Zep, Pink Floyd, Wishbones Ash, Neil Young etc.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im alan.37 years old. im aquarius and i like fast cars and surfing. fly me..only joking. i like beer,west ham and curry--not in that order


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Not a bad order, minus the West Ham bit









Curry doesn't go down as well before the beers!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

try......beer,more beer,curry and west ham. any better?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Neal from ilfracombe north devon








im 26 years old and have been keeping fish for a couple of years, mainly into south american cichlids and catfish.
I never kept piranha but its something i want to get into in the not so distant future.


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

i'm gym live in kent work in a office

meet my fish lector and his tank

View attachment 72935


lectors home

View attachment 72936


----------

